# bewässert



## perpend

Die Rosen habe ich zuletzt (zum Schluss) bewässert.

Ganz genau weiss ich nicht, ob es im Deutschen hundertpro grammatikalisch stimmt, ich will es so in etwa auf Spanisch, wegen Nachbar(e)n.

I have no clue. My suggestion: _Regio las rosas finalmente._


----------



## jordi picarol

Finalmente he regado las rosas.
Finalmente regué las rosas
Por fin regué las rosas
Por fin he regado las rosas
Al fin he regado las rosas
Al fin regué las rosas
Saludos
Jordi


----------



## perpend

Man dankt, Jordi. Wow.

Ich konnte die Vergangenheitsform nicht hinkriegen.

Am besten gefällt mir: _Por fin he regado las rosas_.

Hat es etwas Drama mit dabei (an sich)?

Muchas gracias! Echt toll was Du hier reingestellt hast.


----------



## Estopa

perpend said:


> Die Rosen habe ich zuletzt (zum Schluss) bewässert.



"zuletzt" könnte für mich hier zwei Bedeutungen haben:

1) Nachdem ich andere Sachen getan hatte, habe ich als Letztes die Rosen gegossen.
2) Ich habe als Letzter die Rosen gegossen (vor mir haben es schon andere getan).



jordi picarol said:


> Finalmente he regado las rosas.
> Finalmente regué las rosas
> Por fin regué las rosas
> Por fin he regado las rosas
> Al fin he regado las rosas
> Al fin regué las rosas
> Saludos
> Jordi



Jordis Übersetzung bedeutet eher "Endlich habe ich die Rosen bewässert", deshalb finde ich sie nicht so passend. 

Ich schlage deshalb vor:

Für 1) He regado las rosas al final (bzw. umgangssprachlicher und idiomatischer: Las rosas las he regado al final).
Für 2) He sido el último en regar las rosas (Ich tendiere zu dieser Bedeutung, aber das müsste perpend bestätigen).

Saludos


----------



## Geviert

> "Endlich habe ich die Rosen bewässert", deshalb finde ich sie nicht so passend.


 _letztendlich _auch nicht, würde ich hinzufügen. 

Also, ich würde nur den Satz umstellen:

al final he regado las rosas.


----------



## Estopa

Geviert said:


> _letztendlich _auch nicht, würde ich hinzufügen.
> 
> Also, ich würde nur den Satz umstellen:
> 
> al final he regado las rosas.



Ich finde den Satz mit "Al final" am Anfang zweideutig, denn man weiß hier nicht, ob du sagen willst, dass du zum Schluss die Rosen gegossen hast, oder dass du dich letzten Endes dazu entschieden hast, die Rosen zu gießen (= Al final he regado las rosas, aunque me ha costado decidirme). Hier wäre "al final" keine Zeitangabe.


----------



## Sidjanga

Hallo,





Estopa said:


> "zuletzt" könnte für mich hier zwei Bedeutungen haben:
> 
> 1) Nachdem ich andere Sachen getan hatte, habe ich als Letztes die Rosen gegossen.
> 2) Ich habe als Letzter die Rosen gegossen (vor mir haben es schon andere getan).


Prinzipiell schon, aber die zweite Bedeutung verstehe ich bei dem Satz, so wie ihn perpend  geschrieben hat (_Die Rosen habe ich zuletzt bewässert_.), nur, wenn ich mir sehr viel Mühe gebe, ihn so verstehen zu wollen. 

Das träfe eher bei anderen Satzstellungen zu, besonders wenn _ich _zur Betonung an den Satzanfang gestellt würde:

_Ich habe die Rosen zuletzt bewässert_. (= als Letzter, nach allen anderen Leuten, die die Rosen auch bewässert haben).

Natürlich kommt es aber auch auf die Betonung beim Sprechen oder Vorlesen an, die ja nicht nur von der Satzstellung an sich abhängt. Deshalb sind hier sicher unterschiedliche Interprätationen möglich.





> Jordis Übersetzung bedeutet eher "Endlich habe ich die Rosen bewässert", deshalb finde ich sie nicht so passend.


Das geht mir genaus so.

Wie wäre es mit _*Por último* regué las rosas_?

..


----------



## Estopa

Sidjanga said:


> Wie wäre es mit _*Por último* regué las rosas_?
> 
> ..



Das wäre eine gute Alternative zu "Al final" und ist eindeutig! 

Danke für deine Erklärungen. Jetzt müsste uns perpend nur sagen, wie er den Satz gemeint hat.

Schönen Tag euch allen!


----------



## perpend

_(Ich gehe die Rosen giessen, und zum Schluss, schau ich hier vorbei. *Smiley*.
Ist aber mein Ernst. Vielen Dank für die weitere Diskussion. Die Rosen warten auf mich.
Habe jetzt keine Zeit, die Bedeutung zu erklären.)_


----------

